# gts insurance



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

hi, im 20 and was just wondering if there are any insurance companies that would insure me on a gts at this age, also my brother has just turned 21, which insurance companies would be best for us to try? thanks


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

adrian flux cost me 2500 tpft on r33 gts at 20. only insurance company i found that would do it at that age.


----------

